# Pamela Anderson - Hard Nipples in SeeThrough Top & Shirt 5x



## canditeye (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd hit it just to say I did.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

I love Pammy.  Thanks for starting a thread about her.  I am afraid to see where this is going to go.  There are a lot of hater of her out there.  Be easy on my girl, guys


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2011)

skanky, hepatitis c slut bag.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

Prince that is a course for an infraction and neg reps.  Do we need to read her book together again?  Good times


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2011)

Prince said:


> skanky, hepatitis c slut bag.



True story!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## gmta99 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 1, 2011)

^^^^ Them are some big ole taters!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 1, 2011)

I wonder how the other Moms feel about her at the little league game with the tootsie rolls out.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

gmta99 said:


>



See how beautiful she use to be


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2011)

She is about 50 years old now, I think i would run away from her at this point, esp if she did not have her 11lbs of makeup on.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

Better double-bag it for this one!


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2011)

Hahaa.... yeah that hep C is pretty virulent.


----------



## mp340 (Feb 1, 2011)

Shit, hit it like it never been hit so good, 25 or 55 still could probably do things to you that would make ur head spin!


----------



## stiphy (Feb 1, 2011)

You gotta love when women step out in shirts like that.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

All you Pammy haters are getting neg reps and my rep power is growing, lol


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 1, 2011)

Stop it!


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a treatment for that.  It's interferon and some other drug.  It has a high cure rate.  It nearly kills you and then you're cured.  I'm sure she's had it done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

mp340 said:


> Shit, hit it like it never been hit so good, 25 or 55 still could probably do things to you that would make ur head spin!


That's what I'm talkin about.... double bag it for sure though!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Do what you gotta do, I just want to go shopping with her.  Maybe have some girl on girl chat


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Do what you gotta do, I just want to go shopping with her. Maybe have some girl on girl chat


Girl on girl?  

Does Rob know about this!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 4, 2011)

She makes me happy in pants


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 4, 2011)

pam is awesome


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2011)

Pam is GREAT!!!!  =)


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Girl on girl?
> 
> Does Rob know about this!



It was his idea


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> It was his idea




Positive reps to all Pam fans


----------

